# Cold plate under an Alltrax 7245



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

I am building an electric shifter kart, and will be running my Alltrax 7245 at or beyond full capacity (180 amps continous and 400 burst) at 76-80 volts. I have done some research and am considering running a 4 pass cold plate under the controller, as I will be running in California in the summers and fans will just blow hot air on the controller. Has anyone done this? Do you think it would be worth it consider it will add mass money and time to the build?


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

winzeracer said:


> I am building an electric shifter kart, and will be running my Alltrax 7245 at or beyond full capacity (180 amps continous and 400 burst) at 76-80 volts. I have done some research and am considering running a 4 pass cold plate under the controller, as I will be running in California in the summers and fans will just blow hot air on the controller. Has anyone done this? Do you think it would be worth it consider it will add mass money and time to the build?


I sell a water cooled system using a cold plate for the Curtis 1238 and it works extremly well and should do the same for other controllers as well.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

cruisin said:


> I sell a water cooled system using a cold plate for the Curtis 1238 and it works extremly well and should do the same for other controllers as well.


Do you have some pictures, dimensions and specifications on this system?


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

palmer_md said:


> Do you have some pictures, dimensions and specifications on this system?


Here is a picture of the water cooled system for the 1238 I provide using a cold plate that is available in differant sizes and should work for most any controller that would benifit in cooling the base of the controller unlike the Kelly's.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

I would not over volt your controller and I would just put on a good finned aluminum heat sink properly and run a fan on the heat sink fins. When I did that with my controller it never over heated no matter how hard I drove it. Don't bother with a water cooled system for such a small controller. You can of course but I would just use air cooling with a good aluminum heat sink. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Heavy-Duty-...ultDomain_0&hash=item56498ba9d2#ht_721wt_1176


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

If you need to over volt then get a larger controller that will handle a higher voltage that you need without putting your controller at the edge of its abilities. A controller that will do 96 volts will also be able to do 80 volts and will not stress the controller and will run cooler. You will still need a good finned aluminum heat sink with a good high volume fan blowing directly on the fins while running full out. 

Pete


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

cruisin said:


> Here is a picture of the water cooled system for the 1238 I provide using a cold plate that is available in differant sizes and should work for most any controller that would benifit in cooling the base of the controller unlike the Kelly's.


Yes, I saw your system that is where this idea began, however the controller is much smaller 9" by 6" and I wanted to do a radiator rather than a condenser b/c this is on a kart not a car. I will be running it at 83.2v so that at high draw i will still have 72v. The controller will handle it (max voltage is 90v) Can you tell me more about the system? Dimensions? How exactly it works what is and is not included ect..

Thanks
Brock


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

gottdi said:


> If you need to over volt then get a larger controller that will handle a higher voltage that you need without putting your controller at the edge of its abilities. A controller that will do 96 volts will also be able to do 80 volts and will not stress the controller and will run cooler. You will still need a good finned aluminum heat sink with a good high volume fan blowing directly on the fins while running full out.
> 
> Pete


Pete,

Thanks for the input, i know that what you have stated is the more common approach and probably for good reason, I really just like to try different things and have an odd perversion for pushing things to the limits. Though I always value opionions that have experince and sensiblility.

Thanks,
Brock


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

cruisin said:


> Here is a picture of the water cooled system for the 1238 I provide using a cold plate that is available in differant sizes and should work for most any controller that would benifit in cooling the base of the controller unlike the Kelly's.


 Very very nice!


----------

